# Changer le disque dur d'un WD My Book ?



## Liyad (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un WD My Book de 320Go. Avec les sauvegarde Time Machine, mes photos et Windows, j'ai besoin de plus d'espace.
Ne pouvant pas changer le disque dur interne de l'iMac, j'ai pensé changer celui de mon disque dur externe. Je ne vais pas le jeter et en acheter un autre, alors pourquoi pas acheter un DD interne pour remplacer celui de mon Externe (je me fait bien comprendre ?)

Le truc, c'est de savoir quelle norme, et surtout si c'est possible sans détruire tout sur le passage ? Je n'ai pas vu de vis, donc je n'ai pas beaucoup d'idée quand à la manière de l'ouvrir (qui doit être possible puisque pour le SAV, il doit y avoir une solution non ?)

Fin voilà, merci d'avance


----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2009)

Salut.

Si je résume tu veux changer le disque dur de 320 GO dans ton WD MyBook pour le remplacer par un plus gros. Tu veux aussi transférer les données de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau j'imagine.

1/ Changer le disque : Si tu veux bien te pencher sur le manuel utilisateur au format pdf situé sur le cd qui accompagne ton disque, tu pourras lire comment ouvrir le boîtier et changer le disque.

Dans le cas ou tu aurais perdu la doc elle peut être récupérée ici.

2/ Acheter un disque dur de plus grande capacité.
J'aurais tendance à dire qu'il faut prendre la même marque (Western Digital) 

Dans le dit manuel cité plus haut, on trouve un lien vers le site du constructeur qui est un modèle du genre de simplicité. Et donc si tu cliques sur ce lien il te suffit de cliquer sur ton modèle précis de WD My Book (que tu n'as pas annoncé, donc je ne peux pas l'inventer) pour obtenir le type de disque à acheter que tu peux ensuite commander en ligne ici ou là par exemple.

3/ Pour le transfert des données de l'ancien vers le nouveau, une solution possible peut être de faire l'acquisition d'un dock pour disque dur SATA que tu pourras relier à ton Mac via le port USB et qui te permettra de transférer les données sur le nouveau disque. Les premiers prix sont autour de 30 euros de mémoire.


Bref, tout est indiqué sur le site du constructeur en français.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi ne pas racheter un disque dur externe Western Digital de façon à en avoir deux ? Comme ça si l'un tombe en panne, tu n'auras pas tout perdu...


----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2009)

Parce qu'un disque dur externe coûte 80 euros  et un Mybook légèrement plus ? 


Euh l'ami Boris, n'a pas complètement tort, j'avais pas vu le prix des premiers modèles de WD. Ca irait plus vite de racheter un autre WD 


Mais c'est tout  de suite techniquement bcp moins intéressant


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Janvier 2009)

Évidemment on a toujours plus de place pour le même prix quand on prend un disque dur interne, mais de toute façon en virant le disque dur de ton WD tu perds 320 Go... 

Il faut compter 70 à 80  pour le modèle de 500 Go contre 50 à 60  en interne et 120 à 130  pour le modèle 1 To contre 90 à 110  en interne. La différence n'est pas énorme, un disque dur externe de 320 Go vaut bien plus cher.


----------

